# Venus As A boy



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

By Bjork, my favorite tune at the moment. It makes me feel like this:

Quite mellow transfering trust 
Under strange cares, briefly pretending
Over clouds and snow, trying to hold onto you
Being calm in a distilled throw
Like a camp doll, painting a mysterious glow
And trying to dance on my toes
...but where do I go...

He believes in a beauty, he's Venus as a boy
He believes in a beauty, he's Venus as a boy

Like lemons falling through the stream
And painted steps overflowing
Where gold leaf shimmers 
And water is pure and deep

Every molecule and flower, drifting towards a sunset
Lifted by joy, sleeping on their souls

Venus as a boy
Picking flowers in the meadow under the sun
Gathering his tears into a smile
Closing his eyes as dust goes by
Venus as a boy
Climbing his horse, golden rich and shining 
In the yellow rays that pour onto him
And it seems love dances on his skin
Currents of dust, that blow in the wind

We run together in dusty wind, chasing our fate in the distance
Our toes kick the sand
And he reaches the shore, like he needs a grain of sustainance
I know that is not true
He is playing with me again and again

Frightened by the love of it, a necklace of lust falls to the floor
Jems scatter and I am poor
A ransom before my mind turns my eyes,
Until I am no more
My cries score the fabric of reality
And the paint of amour looks now grey
Careful shimmers of silver, layered over grey
With stars of sadness piercing the apples of my sight
And grapes draped over my naked body, but my head bowed down.

-------
This is such an exciting tune.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

This post was somehow mistakenly deleted about a month ago. No one is really sure how. So here it is...

Sorry, MS.

s.

p.s. Though I don't care for a lot of Bjork's music, I have to say she has probably one of the most exciting voices of any chanteuse i've heard. And she was amazing in Dancer in the Dark.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Gosh, I wondered how this was on That's Life.

Reminds me, I need to get copies of nearly all the poetry (cos I wrote them straight into the text box). Something I really must do.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Definitely inpired by WB Yeats. Check 'The Song of the wandering Aengus'.(spelling).


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I know you may have moved on from this song now Rozanne, but let me post it for you and everyone else to enjoy.

Cameron.





The sound takes a few seconds to start.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

widescreened,

I had a look at the song you mentioned in your post.
Not bad!






Cam.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I've never read any Yeats....

By the way I hadn't seen that Bjork video, it's quite funny. I like the colours...but what is with los huevos (spanish for eggs, also slang for parts of the male reproductive system).


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's another, its bjork talking about TV.
she makes me feel normal :lol:






Cam. :lol:


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

The word aberration springs to mind.

Bailee.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

> ?If you don?t have anything nice to say: don?t say anything at all?


 :roll:

*Zips mouth*? Although I haven?t watched/heard the video/song yet because I haven?t got time becauseI?m seeing my counsellor in a moment?. I?ll make my clear judgement later on.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Never heard Yeats to music before. It works differently.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

widescreened said:


> Never heard Yeats to music before. It works differently.


LOL. I'm truly a Yeats fan. And I'm sorry to say, I'm not a great fan of Bjork. I guess I'm a Yeats purist. T.S. Elliot as well.

But I never thought I'd say this -- I just found YouTube when I got DSL -- man am I behind the times -- at the end of last year. I'm not a fan of rap per se, and I hate it when the base line is taken from great music of the 1970s/1980s, etc. Stuff younger kids today don't realize weren't composed by the rappers themselves.

However, I love the Men In Black films -- very light entertainment, but I'm a real Will Smith fan. This isn't of great quality, but this cracks me up.

Sorry to bust in on the thread Rozanne, but I was at YouTube and had to look this up.






I'll bet this doesn't work. It's from Men in Black II, the rap and dance at the end. The dead pan Tommy Lee Jones just kills me. But the music in the background is an old disco type song called "Forget Me Not".

Well this dates me again.

This has been discussed before, but I assume the original rappers pay the artist who wrote the music. I enjoyed a RAP version of Phil Collins "Please Take Me Home" w/a rap group, mainly because the singing is still done by Collins and the rap goes over the music, and he still sings.

Cheers. Dance on! 8) 
I love dancing. Love music. Love Yeats


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh Hell, we should have a favorite video section

Here is the Phil Collins and Bone Thugs-N-Harmony "Take Me Home" mix. I love that Phil Collins is part of the video, sings, and it works with the rap words.

Prefer this to a lot of crude rap.






Poor quality. Couldn't find a better one.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I was thinking of posting some bachata......but it's embarassing cos the music is so much better without the videos, when you are dancing to it rather than watching the men singing really high and really cheesy romantic sequences.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw6lT4VQ ... ed&search=


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Chameleon said:


> Here's another, its bjork talking about TV.
> she makes me feel normal :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


"You shouldn't listen to poets, they lie to you." LOL :shock: 
There is something very charming about her. How old is she?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Imdb says she was born in 1965, and grew up in a hippie community.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Oh Hell, we should have a favorite video section


Well don't just sit there, start the thread 

3098


----------

